# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Ẩm thực Đà nẵng - Các món ăn vặt và địa chỉ

## yeuhanoi

*Bánh tráng kẹp trứng*

Quán trong hẻm K142/H46/07 Điện Biên Phủ. Quán trong hẻm hóc nhưng rất đáng để các bạn mò mẫm dò tìm... :Big Grin:  Quán bán chừng 3h chiều đến 6 - 7h tối.

Bánh một lớp nướng giòn, 1 lớp hơi dẻo dẻo kẹp một lớp trứng + hành + khô bò bên trong, ăn ngon tuyệt. Cùng với nước bò khô ngọt ngọt cay cay là số dzách...hehe  :Big Grin: 

Giá: 2K/bánh kẹp

*vịt lộn.*

Món này ở ĐN có 1 nét riêng so với những nơi khác là có thêm nước mắm gừng, dầm đu đủ, có khi cả xoài, ổi...chua chua cay cay, đặc biệt thích hợp khi trời lạnh hoặc những tối mưa dông như những ngày này.

Chỉ cần tối tối ra đường dạo quanh phố, thể nào cũng tìm ra vài quán trứng vịt lộn, nhưng mình đặc biệt thích dãy quán ngay ngã tư Lí Tự Trọng vs Lê Lợi, với đèn dầu đặc trưng, nước mắm đặc sắc, và cả một không khí rất đặc biệt...Tuyệt vời!

Giá hiện nay là 5k/ trứng nhá mọi người 
*
Bánh tráng patê*

Thêm một đỉa chỉ bánh tráng pate cho các bạn thưởng thức. Quán bánh tráng trong hẻm 408 Hoàng Diệu(kiệt 6), nằm giữa số nhà 408/15 và 408/17.

Bánh pate ở đây cũng được làm theo 3 kiểu: kẹp, cuốn và trải. Nếu các bạn thích bánh pate với ít dầu, bùi bùi nhưng ko quá béo thì nên đến quán nì thưởng thức thử nha, bạn sẽ thích :Big Grin: . Tương bò khô ngon, vừa ăn

Giá: 7k/dĩa 

*Bánh bao chiên*

Bánh có nhân thịt, nấm, chả (kiểu như xíu mại), trứng cút, bọc bột mì và chiên lên. Bánh ăn béo, thơm, chấm tương thì tuyệt. Món này bán ngay trước nhà thờ đường Cao Thắng(đối diện trường Cao đẳng công nghệ), quán chỉ bán buổi chiều đến chập tối.

Giá: 10k/ dĩa 5 cái

*Mít trộn*

Được làm từ mít non, trộn với da heo và hành phi, ăn kèm với bánh tráng, rất đơn giản nhưng ngon tuyệt cú mèo lun. Món này thường được bán chung với ốc hút lun nhá, vd như Quán Kiều Kiều (Lê Duẩn), giá 15k/dĩa 

*Ốc hút*
chỉ cần nghĩ tới đã thấy thèm rồi, món ăn thơm thơm, cay cay vị sả, ớt và beo béo của ốc. Trời mưa mưa mà ngồi trong quán sì sụt hút ốc thì wa' đã luôn í^^ 

*Bánh tráng Patê, khô bò, trứng cút*

Địa chỉ: Sát bên cạnh khách sạn Thanh Long - 130 Điện Biên Phủ có 1 hẻm nhỏ; quẹo vào hẻm, đi thêm chừng 1km nữa thì thấy quán bánh tráng patê nằm bên tay phải. Quán rất đông, bán từ 3h chiều đến 9h đêm.

Quán luôn cho bạn 4 loại tương khác nhau: tương ớt cà chua, tương ớt ngọt, tương ruốc và nước khô bò.

Bánh tráng có nhiều loại nhân: trứng, patê, khô bò. Có bánh kẹp, bánh cuốn, bánh khô.

Quán ăn được nhưng lần nào ăn về cũng bị dí. hehe. Ăn cuốn thì nhớ nói người ta nướng cho khô mặt ngoài chứ nếu không thì họ không nướng mà chỉ cuốn lại thôi, ăn nhão nhẹt...>"<

Giá: từ 7K đến 9K dĩa 

*Bánh tráng kẹp pâté*

Quán trong hẻm K142/H46/07 Điện Biên Phủ. Quán trong hẻm hóc nhưng rất đáng để các bạn mò mẫm dò tìm... :Big Grin:  Quán bán chừng 3h chiều đến 6 - 7h tối.

Bánh một lớp nướng giòn, một lớp dẻo dẻo kẹp một lớp pâté dày. Pâté ăn ngon, bùi bùi, béo béo vị gan. Quán nì cho nhiều pâté nên ăn rất đã.  :Big Grin: 

Giá: 2K/bánh kẹp 

*Bánh ram nhân tôm thịt*

Các gánh bán hàng rong ngay trước khu hàng gia vị trên chợ Cồn. Bán buổi sáng đến chiều. Mình thì hay đến thẳng nhà cô làm mối để mua luôn  :Big Grin: . Địa chỉ: K30/4 Kiệt 18 Phan kế Bính, số nhà K30/4; đi đến trường mẫu giáo Thảo Viên; hỏi cô Thơ - nhà làm bánh ram thì người ta chỉ.  :Big Grin: 

Bánh ăn vui vui lạ lạ, nhân tôm thịt ngọt ngọt mặn mặn ăn trong bánh ram giòn rụm, ăn đã :Big Grin: . Nhưng bánh hơi nhiều dầu mỡ, ăn 1 hay 2 cái là ngán.

Giá: 2K/cái 

*Bánh tráng trứng ốpla*

Quán trong hẻm K142/H46/07 Điện Biên Phủ. Quán trong hẻm hóc nhưng rất đáng để các bạn mò mẫm dò tìm... :Big Grin:  Quán bán chừng 3h chiều đến 6 - 7h tối.

Bánh tráng nướng giòn + ốp la vừa chín tới ăn bùi bùi béo béo, thêm chút cay cay của bò khô càng khiến cái bánh hấp dẫn hơn... :Big Grin:  Nước tương bò khô cay cay ngọt ngọt ăn hoài vẫn ghiền... :Big Grin: 

Giá: 2.5K/1 bánh ốpla 2 trứng 

*Ốc hút dừa*

Quán  Phương- nằm trên vỉa hè đường Lí Tự Trọng, đối diện số nhà 170(gần khu  vực trường Đông Á. Nếu đi từ Đống Đa sang thì nằm phía tay trái í) Bán  vào chiều, đến chập tối thì hết. 
Ốc hút ở đây bán ngon, thấm, cay vừa phải, giá 16k/ dĩa như hình.
Ngoài ốc hút , mít trộn của quán cũng rất ngon, giá 10k/ dĩa

*Yaourt muối*

Chiều chiều tối tối, nếu chạy qua cầu Nguyễn Văn Trỗi, đến dãy quán trên đường Nguyễn Thiếp, thưởng thức những hũ yaourt muối nhỏ xinh này, hẳn bạn sẽ thích. Yaourt được làm trong những hũ kiểu classic quen thuộc, ăn kèm với muối, ngon tuyệt. Ngoài ra tại quán còn có mít lạnh, chuối ép, ốc hút, mít trộn cho bạn lựa chọn(nếu quán ko có thì nhờ chủ quán gọi dùm xung quanh cũng được^^)
Giá: 10k/ dĩa như hình.

Chỉ dẫn đường đến quán: Qua cầu Nguyễn Văn Trỗi,gặp một nhà thờ bên tay trái. Đi thêm chừng 10m nữa rẽ trái đi vào một con đường đất là đến đường Nguyễn Thiếp, bạn sẽ nhìn thấy ngay dãy quán này, rất dễ nhận biết đó

*Bánh tráng trứng chiên*

Không thể thiếu khi đến ăn yaourt muối mà ko thưởng thức món bánh tráng trứng chiên này. Cũng như các loại bánh tráng khác, loại bánh này làm từ bò khô, trứng, hành, nhưng vỏ ngoài được chiên phồng lên, giòn, ngon, nhưng ko quá nhiều dầu nên ko gấy ớn.

Giá: 5k/ dĩa, tại quán 70 Nguyễn Thiếp 

*Bò khô- Chè Xuân Trang đường Lê Duẩn*

Cũng như các quán khác, bò khô tại chè Xuân Trang cũng được trộn với đu đủ, gan rim, đậu phộng, khi ăn thêm chút tương ngọt, dấm nữa mới đúng điệu. Khác 1 cái là gan rim ở đây làm mềm, chứ ko cứng ngắt, nhai ko nổi như vài quán khác, ăn ngon hơn.

Giá:8k/ dĩa 

*Xoài dầm mắm*

Địa chỉ: 49 Lý Thái Tổ. Quán bán buổi chiều tối.

Xoài xanh bào mỏng có vị chua chua dầm với nước mắm ớt đường ngọt ngọt dẻo dẻo là món khoái khẩu của mấy bạn nữ nè.  :Big Grin: 

Giá: 8K/dĩa 

*Bánh tráng trứng*

Quán bánh tráng trong hẻm 408 Hoàng Diệu(kiệt 6), nằm giữa số nhà 408/15 và 408/17.

Cũng như các loại bánh khác, bánh tráng trứng ở đây được làm theo kiểu kẹp, cuốn và trải (gọi là ốp la), ăn ngon tuyệt cú mèo.

Giá: 6k/dĩa 

*Bánh tráng trứng chiên
*
Quán 115/34 Ông Ích Khiêm

Bánh tráng trứng ở đây cũng như những quán khác, bánh tráng cuộn với hành, bò khô và trứng cút rồi chiên phồng lên. Tuy nhiên, bà chủ ở đây lại chế biến bánh tráng theo kiểu gỏi bò khô, trộn với đu đủ, gan rim và rau thơm, chấm với nước tương bò khô, nên ăn lạ và ngon.

Giá: 10k/ dĩa.

*Bánh tráng tương (truyền thống)*

Quán cô Ty - K18/54A Đào Duy Từ.

Đây là cách ăn truyền thống của món bánh tráng tương này. Tuy đơn giản hơn rất nhiều so với các món bánh kẹp, bánh dẻo có trứng, có pate hiện nay thường ăn nhưng lúc nào "truyền thống" cũng có cái hay riêng của nó.

Tương ở quán này ngon - tương ớt rim cùng cà chua và đường rồi trộn thêm nước khô bò. Giá: 1.5K/cái.

*Bánh tráng cuốn trứng & bò khô*

Quán cô Ty - K18/54A đường Đào Duy Từ. Từ Ông Ích Khiêm (đối diện chợ Cồn), quẹo vào Đào Duy Từ (đây là hẻm kho đạn cũ), đi đến ngã ba cuối đường quẹo tay phải, đi thêm 50m sẽ thấy quán bánh tráng. Quán bán từ 2h chiều đến 8h tối.

Giá: 3K/dĩa như hình

*Bánh tráng tương*

Chỉ là bánh tráng dừa nướng lên, thưởng thức cùng ruốc hoặc tương, hay cải tiến hơn là tương bò khô, nhưng bánh tráng tương vẫn có những thú vị riêng của nó. Đặc biệt lại là sự lựa chọn thích hợp khi bạn đã ngán bánh tráng trứng, hay patê. Bạn có thể đến quán bánh tráng nằm ngay chùa trên đường Phan Châu Trinh, đối diện biệt thự Samdi. Quán thoáng mát, không phải vào ngõ ngách, có chỗ để xe.

Giá: 1,5k/cái


*Da heo trộn*

Địa điểm: chung cư Lê Đình Lý - ngay góc ngã tư đường Lê Đình Lý và Tôn Thất Tùng. Quán chỉ bán buổi chiều từ tầm 4h đến 6h.

Da heo thái sợi nhỏ thêm chút mít non, hành tây, cà rốt + đu đủ bào, rau răm, hành phi, nước mắm chua ngọt, đậu phộng rồi trộn đều lên. Khi ăn thì trộn thêm ít tương ớt nữa là tuyệt...^__^ Xúc thêm bánh tráng giòn rụm nữa... Ngồi vừa nói chuyện vừa lai rai thì chắc cũng hết 2 dĩa... :Big Grin:  Ở đây cũng có bán nước mía để phục vụ các bạn giải khát nữa

Giá: 5K/dĩa da trộn, 4K/ly nước mía.

*Bánh tráng trải ốp la*

Quán cô Ty - K18/54A Đào Duy Từ. Quán bán từ 2h chiều đến 8h tối.

Bánh tráng phết thêm mắm ruốc và tương ớt ngọt, rải bò khô, hành lá và hành phi lên trên, sau cùng đập 1 cái trứng cút vào rồi nướng cho giòn.

Vị ớt cay cay, vị ruốc mằn mặn cộng thêm cái beo béo của lòng đỏ trứng cút.... wow...còn gì tuyệt bằng trong những ngày trời lạnh nhỉ!!!! ^___^

Tương ở quán này cũng ngon nữa - tương ớt rim cùng cà chua và đường rồi trộn thêm nước khô bò.

Giá: 3K/dĩa 2 cái


*Ốc hút chợ Bắc Mỹ An*

Quán trong chợ Bắc Mỹ An, bán buổi chiều từ khoảng 2h đến tầm 6 - 7h. Quán hơi xa một tí nhưng đáng để đi lắm nhé :-*

Ốc ở đây làm thấm, ngon mà rẻ cực kỳ. Mùa lạnh này ngồi "hít hà" với dĩa ốc hút thì là "thiên đường gọi tên" luôn ớ  :Big Grin: 

Giá: 5K/dĩa.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## luxubu2011

Thanks bạn, rất hữu ích  :love struck:

----------


## littlegirl

món ăn vặt ở đây giá mềm nhỉ

----------


## namnguyen

Mình thích nhất bánh tráng trứng chiên...

----------


## quanghuy00

buổi chiều ra bờ biển, đón mấy cách tàu mới đi đánh cá về mua cá nục tươi luộc lên cuốn bánh tráng ăn quá đã luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## vemaybaytanphivan

đồ ăn vặt phong phú thật

----------


## ca.chua

Ốc hút Bắc Mỹ An giờ 15k/đĩa rồi, nhưng vẫn ngon tuyệt cú mèo, Đến ỐC Bụi 187 Nguyễn Hoàng còn có ốc đinh với Ốc len xào dừa cũng ngon lém mà hình như chỉ chỗ này mới có hay seo ý^^

----------


## dung89

Ở Đà Nẵng rẻ hơn ngoài Hà Nội nhiều

----------

